
Full-Stack Developers - RKoutnik
http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/full-stack-developers/
======
iamNumber4
Well... As a Full-Stack Developer; we fall into two camps.

1) We work for Companies that will never need you to come in and consult
because any Full-Stack Developer worth his salt understand Design and Coding
AKA. "full-Stack" providing the same expertise you sell.

2) we are Consultants/Founders that are self-sufficient working on our own
businesses and/or making a living catering to the same companies you work
with.

